# Respirator information



## PTsideshow (Jun 13, 2012)

I put this together for a welding/metalwork forum I moderate.

Ok first thing is some general info, as with a lot of things in life and work or trades. The misuse or the wrong use of terms.
The letter designators at the start of the cartridge or respirator descriptor:

N =Not to be used with oil.

R =R means "resistant to oils." Can be used for eight hours with chemicals and pesticides that contain oil.

P =P means "oil proof." Can be used with oil and non-oil hazards; may be able to use longer than eight hours.

HE =High Efficiency, the filter used on a PAPR (Can be used with oils.)  Check with manufacturer's instructions for time restrictions; or change  when you notice a decrease in airflow.

Chemical Cartridge Color Coding
All manufacturers use the same color coding for gas/vapor protection

Color                    Type
White          ☼         Acid Gas
Black           ☼        Organic Vapors
Green          ☼        Ammonia Gas
Yellow         ☼         Acid Gas & Organic Vapor
Olive           ☼         Mulit-gas (protects against numerous gases and vapors)
Magenta      ☼        Particulate Filter Cartridge (HEPA) (Also called P100)
(A HEPA is a particulate filter; all others are used for gases and/or vapors.)

Particulate respirators, filters and  pre-filters - trap solid and liquid particles such as dusts, mists and  fumes. They can be found in the form of a disposable respirator, or in  the form of a "pre-filter", which can be used in conjunction with a  chemical cartridge. The filters should be changed according to the  manufacturer's instructions or when you experience excessive breathing  resistance.

Chemical cartridges - (Gas and/or Vapor-removing Cartridge-type Respirators)  are filled with specially treated activated carbon which will adsorb  certain gases and/or vapors. You should change the cartridges when you  taste or smell a substance, or your eyes, throat or respiratory system  become irritated. It's best to schedule a cartridge "change-out" before  you notice that you are being exposed to the contaminant.

Not for use in atmospheres, Immediately dangerous to life or health  (IDLH is a term that you will see over and over when looking at  APR's  (Air Purifying Respirators) What most people call masks.

In IDLH atmospheres the concentrations are high enough or the substance  is dangerous enough that exposure could kill you. If you must enter, you  will need a respirator that supplies breathable air, such as a  self-contained breathing apparatus (SCBA) unit, which consists of a  portable tank of air; or a supplied air system (with an emergency escape  bottle), which supplies air via a pump or an air compressor.

Disposable APR's  they can be reused for their suggested life span, generally a shift in a workplace. 

Then they go from use once and toss, thru the (PAPR) Powered Air Purifying Respirators thru the SCBA, and supplied air/airline

The numbers after the letter designator 95/99/100 are at least 95%/99%/99.97% filter efficient for the particulates





3M N95 Particulate rated for welding fumes
Good For Welding on stainless steel, aluminum,galvanized steel and ozone and nuisance organic vapors may be present.




This is the one that is sold by most LWS or online it is also The one  that I use as a hobbyist they last a long time, As it is recommended  that after each use you store them in a zip lock plastic bag.
They aren't cheap at the LWS they are about $7.00 each 
When you get them on line make sure that they are rated for welding  fumes as there are N95 that are only particulate/dust rated. they are  cheaper. I use a cheaper one for wire brushing, grinding etc.




Comfort Masks, for dusts and minor irritants










3 versions of dust masks




A dual cartridge respirator,Norton brand now called North




Cartridges/pre-filter caps and inserts




A N95(black) N100(magenta)




Another dual cartridge, SAS brand Survivor air systems now part of Sperian Co 




A single cartridge,Glendale brand




cartridge, pre-filter and cover




Just a side note why pre-filters are important, with out them the  cartridges plug up quite. Even with them some of the coal dust and soot  would get thru.




Finally a fire department SCBA full mask, from an auction of surplus  equipment. It is a Survivor air system now Sperian  When I get some free  time, I am planning on contacting Sperian to find out if the have an  adapter rig to fit this mask and low pressure air supply source.

I would say that what systems you need or care to have will depend on the amount of usage and type of work you are using. 

You can use a better grade of respirator for dusts, but never use a lesser grade for fumes,vapors or the mineral dusts. The masks sold as comfort or dust masks at the big box stores or wood working stores are just that nuisance dust masks and should only be used for that!
:clown:


----------

